# Hello to All



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey

I'm new here and a bit bewildered, my DP and I are still getting our heads around everything.

I was diagnosed with PCOS a while ago now but last week was diagnosed with Bilateral Hydrosalpinx and am now on a diet to get my BMI low enough to book a date for tube removal.

We'll then start IVF research.

I don't know anyone else with fertility issues and am finding it difficult to confide in anyone. 

Hopefully i'll meet someone here!!! 


Julie....oh and James


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello Julie,
My name is Ellie and I am new here too. Sorry to hear about ur situation i dont know much about ur diagnosis. Just wanted to say welcome and I do know how u feel when u say u dont know anyone else with fertility issues. What u must understand tho is that there are plenty of us out there...some people are not even aware of it yet. Hopefully this site will provide u with the support u need at this stage in ur journey.
I will look forward to chatting with u.
Ellie


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheers Ellie

Hopefully i'll see you around  

Julie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
i sent u long post with loads of links n it lost in cyber space   
anyway it basically said WELCOME to you n oh n James   

u could try taking a look at the 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0
till u r ready for treatment

there is the london threads to have a peek at
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

and the diagnosis section
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0
there is so many places for you to post and i hope u manage to find your way round 
good luck take care
lol
Lou


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Julie,

I just want to say hello and welcome  

You will find lots of support on here, everyone is really friendly. Lou has already given you some places to visit and i am sure one of the mods will be a long with a huge list of links for you soon  

I wish you all the best

Philippa X


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Moosh .. welcome hunny; you are no longer alone now that you have found FF's you and DH will get lots of great support and quite a few laughs along the way  

I have pcos too and have had various fertility treatments and have been offered super ovulation/ivf too if I lose enough weight ..so fingers crossed for both of us      although I am thinking more and more of applying to adopt instead     

There is an inbetween treatment thread and I post a lot on the nutters thread ..can't think why      have a Mooch around Moosh and you will make lots of great friends, pick up lots of great advice and get lots of virtual hugs when you are feeling low  

Cat x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks to All who are saying Hello and Welcome! 

I think this is by far one of the friendliest forums I've used, and I'm having fun finding my way around.

Cheers

Julie


----------



## MAGSY (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 
I too am new to the site, i am just 38 and was diagnosed with PCOS three years ago we had been trying for a year previous to that,
i had a natural pregnancy in May of last year but was found to have a missed miscarriage at my 12 week scan. 
6 cycles of clomid 3 at 50 and 3 at 100 ovulated with the latter but no pregnancies.
We have just had our first consultation at the ARGC which was fantastic...so positive and very relaxed  
We are looking to start our first ivf in April so fingers crossed .
Good luck to all 
Mags and Andy


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Julie (and james!), just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF, I'm really pleased you think we're friendly, I agree, it's by far the best forum I've ever used   Good luck with your diet and subsequent treatment, hope it's a big success 

xx


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Loubie.

Hey, Ben's really cute, what's his third name?
Is it Ypres or Vpres

Julie and James


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF   Moosh   
Sorry youve found yourselves needing treatment to concieve sadly your not alone 
_But _ you have found the best place on the web to help you at every stage of your journey to becoming parents!
I'm please to see your getting the op before the IVF 

Lou Left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, I am going to add a few more 

HFEA Website
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1131.html

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

Inbetween treatment 
CLICK HERE

Hydrosalphinx -
CLICK HERE

PCOS
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Moosh said:


> Thanks Loubie.
> 
> Hey, Ben's really cute, what's his third name?
> Is it Ypres or Vpres
> ...


Hi, I know we've discussed this by PM already but I didn't want people to think I'm being ignorant and ignoring your question 

(In case anyone else is wondering it's Ypres  )


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Julie (and James), welcome to Fertility Friends. 

We do have a section here on FF for ladies trying to lose weight. If you post in the following link and ask, I am sure an Admin will give you access to it.

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE

Lots of luck. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your op. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi julie and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish u loads of luck with the weight loss and loads of luck for the future.

Kate xx​


----------

